# Official Game Thread: Cleveland @ Chicago 7:00pm TNT



## BenDengGo

<center> *Do it for EDDY!* 








*VS*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (37-32) (11-23 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (39-31) (22-13 at home)









United Center, Thursday March 31st, 2005
Cleveland @ Chicago 7:00pm TNT*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Michigan St.-6'3-SNOW <> MiamiOhio-6'7-NEWBLE <> St.Vincent-St.Mary-6'8-JAMES <> Kansas-6'10-GOODEN <> Kaunas-7'3-ILGAUSKAS*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*UNC-6'4-McINNIS <> Buducnost-6'7-PAVLOVIC <> Michigan-6'8-TRAYLOR <> Barca-6'10-VAREJAO*

*---*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*



*Season Series*







vs








74 @ 96
113 vs 85
91 @ 100
1-2


----------



## UMfan83

I know he has that wrist ailment, but when is Deng going to start again. I don't like the idea of someone losing his starting job due to injury. Especially when the replaced player isnt really tearing it up in his absense.


----------



## Ron Mexico

two teams I root for going at it on TNT, finally a good game I can watch


----------



## truebluefan

payback time. They beat us soundly at Cleveland last time. Time to return the favor.


----------



## LuolDeng

Ugh why does Curry have to be out right before we go on National TV...oh well


----------



## Rhyder

We really need this game for playoff positioning. If we lose, Cleveland will own the tiebreaker if we tie in record.

I'll be out with some friends for the game rooting them on (i.e. not participating in the game thread).


----------



## theanimal23

KHinrich12 said:


> Ugh why does Curry have to be out right before we go on National TV...oh well


Same thing I was thinking. O well. Hopefully the Big Guy gets better


----------



## Pioneer10

Cleveland absolutely sucks on the road so you guys even without Curry should be able to pull this out. Z gets up for playing Curry it seems so losing Curry might not be so bad in this game.

Anytime Jeff McInnis is in the game, Gordon should be in. He could go for 40 easily if McInnis is mathced up with him


----------



## dkg1

I wouldn't be surprised if Deng starts against the Cavs tonight. He matches up so much better with Lebron than Nocioni or Hinrich do. Lebron has been on fire of late. Good luck to whoever has to guard him.

Our post players, particularly Davis and Harrington are going to struggle against Ilgauskus. I was really looking forward to seeing if Eddy (now that he's playing his best ball of the year) would fare better against Z than he has in previous meetings. 

The only thing I feel good about is that we are playing at home.


----------



## dkg1

Pioneer10 said:


> Z gets up for playing Curry it seems so losing Curry might not be so bad in this game.



Yeah, Z always seems to play well against the Bulls. That being said, Curry was looking fantastic during our current winning streak. This was the game I was really looking forward to see how he would match up with a big center.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Chicago...
After a win are 8-2 
After playing Bobcats are 0-2 
Before playing Bobcats are 3-0 
When playing on Thursday are 4-6 

Bulls line -2 1/2

well the line hasn'r reacted yet to the news of Eddys Heart troubles

HMMM, so now we may join the rest of the league in not having a low post center for the next 10-15 years. I give up. It was a beautiful dream y'all.

I'm going to throw myself off a cliff now :boohoo:


----------



## fleetwood macbull

ehh. mountain
there are no cliffs here in Phoenix. I'll need to travel some to get to a cliff


----------



## Half-Life

Cav- 89

Bulls- 86

Gordon will go off for 15 in the fourth but it won't be enough because the Bulls will be down by at least 10-15 throughout the game...since it is nationally televised we all know how we play when that happens. But I'm going to watch this game regardless....it's going to be fun.


----------



## LegoHat

Bulls 97

Cavs 89


----------



## FreeSpeech101

I've never been more certain...

Cavs 101
Bulls 85

The sky is beginning to fall!


----------



## such sweet thunder

78







92


----------



## yodurk

What a big occasion...playing on national TV against a Cavs team that we're battling for playoff position. This is so much fun I can barely contain myself!

So is it for sure that Eddy isn't playing tonight? May be a blessing in disguise, Eddy hates playing against Big Z (although I'd still rather see him play). Please Bulls, do it for Eddy!


----------



## BG7

Keeping the win streak alive

96










88


----------



## futuristxen

104









89

Ben Gordon-45


----------



## BG7

sloth said:


> Keeping the win streak alive
> 
> 96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 88



sloth does it again with more great pictured :lol:


----------



## spongyfungy

sloth said:


> sloth does it again with more great pictured :lol:


 postpadding is one thing but postpadding and patting your self on the back? That's just too much. Please don't reply to this.


----------



## uptown4784

I am actually going for Bulls in this one :boohoo:


----------



## Killuminati

Good time for us to get banged up with injuries. Hinrich is doubtful I imagine, Deng is hurting and now EC is out. :dead: 

Cavs may suck horribly on the road but I have a feeling the winning streak might be coming to an end tonight and we'll have to wait for no. 40 until Saturday.


----------



## BenDengGo

am i the only one missing sloth's daily news ???


----------



## BG7

Tonight, the Chicago Bulls take on the Cleveland Caveleirs at the United Center. The Bulls come into the game on a 7 game win streak and are 39-31 on the season. The Bulls will be hosting the slumping Cavs who are 5-5 in their last 10 games, 11-23 on the Road for the season, and are 1-10 on the Road in their last 11 road games with that single win being against the lowly Hornets who beat the Bulls earlier this month. It would be a normally rosy setting as Kirk Hinrich returns from his 5 game absence, but this will not be rosy at all. The Bulls were able to go 5-0 during that period of time, but the real killer is the absence of Eddy Curry who will stay in Charlotte because of irregular heartbeats which Eddy experienced minutes before tip off of last nights game against Charlotte. Eddy should return for the Bobcats game on Saturday at the earliest. This game is on TNT Bulls fans, so turn on your tv sets, and turn on channel 33....or 34...or whatever the heck TNT is for you. National TV baby, the league knocked off Indiana vs. Miami for this game, so the Bulls better make it worth it. On the flip side the Cavs are not doing so swell. They have been slumping, and are dropping in the stands recently passed up by our very own Chicago Bulls. While the Bulls go for the win tonight, Lebron James will continue his quest for the MOP. Lets just hope Ben Gordon shows up like he did in the 4th last night....Again! 21 double digit fourth quarters, lets make it 22 tonight in honor of Jay Williams, who had his final surgery on his path back to basketball. Bulls vs. Cavs, coming up within the next 2 hours.


----------



## truebluefan

I am looking forward to watching the game. 

I have a feeling that the whole broadcast will be about the Cavs and Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen

The Cavs are five seed? They are going to stay a five seed?
C'mon Kenny. They just showed the standings.


----------



## spongyfungy

This is very exciting. I'm giddy. We get Harlan and Collins, two of the best. 

I'm loving this Gordon for ROY media blitz


----------



## bullsville

I'm happier about having Hinrich back in the lineup, that can only help and if he is rested maybe he won't miss so many wide open shots.


----------



## lister333

bulls won the tip, Noci against lebron!!!he will drive him nuts!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

So great not listening to Dore and Red.

But someone should explain to Doug and Marvelous that Hinrich isn't our heart and soul. :laugh:


----------



## lister333

dot let them play transition!


----------



## Anima

I think the Cavs are going to win 103-100.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

sp00k said:


> So great not listening to Dore and Red.
> 
> But someone should explain to Doug and Marvelous that Hinrich isn't our heart and soul. :laugh:


 I'm sorry, this is Harlan and not Marv? Kinda hard to tell, they sound alot alike.


----------



## Anima

Serious question, when is the last time Kirk started a game by making his first two shots?


----------



## lister333

they are shootin hot.


----------



## futuristxen

Not a good start for the Bullies. The Cavs are getting suprise production Gooden and Newble.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Hinrich looks much better tonight, his stroke looked sweet and his move to the hoop was lightning quick. Perhaps a little rest was all he needed from always guarding the SG.


----------



## spongyfungy

nice to see a different set of commercials. no more joan cusack u.s. cellular.


----------



## futuristxen

I'm glad Doug is calling this game. He loves the Bulls. He's been wanting to call Bulls games since forvever. We need to get him to do more Bulls games.


----------



## greekbullsfan

anyone has an audio link?spongy?anyone?plz help


----------



## Anima

I haven't seen Gooden play much this year but it seems like everytime I have he starts out red out and then cools off or disappears completely.


----------



## El Chapu

Gooden against the Bulls is $$$$$!

He always comes up big against us.

:dead:


----------



## Anima

I really like Harrington, I hope the Bulls resign him in the off-season. Esp. if they trade Davis.


----------



## bullet

Ben in!!


----------



## Anima

Gooden is just killing the Bulls right now. :nonono:


----------



## spongyfungy

Man our crowd is so dead.


----------



## futuristxen

Noce played some great D on lebron.
Antonio got hit in the nards.


----------



## Anima

futuristxen said:


> Antonio got hit in the nards.


Ouch. Harrington to came back in for a few minutes?


----------



## Frankensteiner

We've missed a ton of easy shots so far. Let's hope our luck changes.


----------



## bullsville

futuristxen said:


> Noce played some great D on lebron.
> Antonio got hit in the nards.


"Half our audience knows how that feels."

That was a good one.


----------



## mizenkay

spongyfungy said:


> Man our crowd is so dead.



don't they know they're on national tv?????

:no:


----------



## Ron Mexico

spongyfungy said:


> Man our crowd is so dead.


yeah whats up with that?? they only got started getting hype when Gordon came in


----------



## Anima

Z got his 2nd, good thing too. Now the Cavs will have to bring in Traylor.


----------



## Anima

Jeesh, is Gooden ever going to miss?


----------



## bullet

Oh boy - 8 point game.


----------



## bullet

Ben for 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anima

Futuristxen, how is Welsch looking on the Cavs? I haven't seen him play at all since he was traded.


----------



## bullet

Gooden with 15 already!

Othella playing well.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Good quarter by the Bulls. 

Just wish we were at full strength for this game.


----------



## Mongolmike

Jiri has not made any great impression. He had one game (vs NO?) when Clev came back in the 4rth and he was in the lineup, but it wasn't for his shooting... he was playing solid defense. His shooting has been ugly.... playing for the Celts really beat his confidence down. With Sasha Pavlovich playing better, and Lucious Harris still getting some run in the hopes of finding his shot, Jiri has not been getting a lot of minutes. So far, rightly so. Looks like he needs an off-season and a training camp to re-find his game and get used to his new running mates.


----------



## rwj333

Great block by TC.


----------



## bullet

tyson with his 3rd PF??!


----------



## Anima

I'm sure he'll be better next year. When he played for the C's you could tell that he was lost when he was on the floor. I really think that Rivers did a poor job of telling him what he role on the team was and that starting him on the bench to start of season ruined his confidence. 

One thing you can always count one though is that he will have a great, great game when playing against one of his former teams. I fully expect him to get 30 the next time the C's and Cavs play each other.


----------



## Anima

Why is Chandler still in the game with 3 fouls?


----------



## spongyfungy

I thought Skiles would bring in Tyson right away to face Gooden. (8 minute mark) but he didn't. Finally Tyson faces Gooden and contests a shot and he misses.

Doug Collins did more analyzing for the Bulls than Kerr does for 20 games. Collins also knows alot more about the team than most analysts. "Skiles has plays that work with few seconds on the shot clock" and explaining clock management with Pargo going for a 2 for 1. 

Now he's explaining about the Bulls changing the losing culture, Paxson drafting players from winning programs. He hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## JRose5

spongyfungy said:


> I thought Skiles would bring in Tyson right away to face Gooden. (8 minute mark) but he didn't. Finally Tyson faces Gooden and contests a shot and he misses.
> 
> Doug Collins did more analyzing for the Bulls than Kerr does for 20 games. Collins also knows alot more about the team than most analysts. "Skiles has plays that work with few seconds on the shot clock" and explaining clock management with Pargo going for a 2 for 1.
> 
> Now he's explaining about the Bulls changing the losing culture, Paxson drafting players from winning programs. He hasn't missed a beat.


Real analysis is overated, does he exclaim "Giant Killer!" for every layup by Chris Duhon?
Didn't think so.


----------



## Indus

Did Antonio Davis just travel?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

You've just witnessed Hinrich's value in that six point run.


----------



## Anima

Gordon looks good, I can see why everyone thinks he'll win ROY.


----------



## rwj333

Anima said:


> Gordon looks good, I can see why everyone thinks he'll win ROY.


 Yeah, he's playing especially well tonight.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Gordon is just awesome driving the basket -- a great finisher to go with his awesome shooting.


----------



## greekbullsfan

audio link plz? :curse:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Big Z is so underrated, he is really only slightly behind Yao Ming for 2nd best center in the league, yet McGrady-Yao is considered a dynamic duo and LeBron-Z isn't.


----------



## futuristxen

Anima said:


> Futuristxen, how is Welsch looking on the Cavs? I haven't seen him play at all since he was traded.


Awful. Terrible trade.


----------



## bullet

Anima said:


> Why is Chandler still in the game with 3 fouls?


I think I was wrong and he only has 2 PF's


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Damn; watching Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich play, it's just so beautiful!


----------



## greekbullsfan

TwinkieTowers said:


> Damn; watching Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich play, it's just so beautiful!


makes u horny too? :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## futuristxen

Sir Patchwork said:


> Big Z is so underrated, he is really only slightly behind Yao Ming for 2nd best center in the league, yet McGrady-Yao is considered a dynamic duo and LeBron-Z isn't.



Probably because Z isn't the marketing wonder that Yao is. Z's not that underrated though. He's pretty inconsistent. And when he played his best ball, so did Lebron, and the rest of the Cavs stunk so bad that they still lost.


----------



## Anima

Sir Patchwork said:


> Big Z is so underrated, he is really only slightly behind Yao Ming for 2nd best center in the league, yet McGrady-Yao is considered a dynamic duo and LeBron-Z isn't.


I think they are a great duo as long as Z stays healthy, which he has been the last 3 years. 

Within the next two years, if Z is resigned, I feel they will be considered the best duo in the NBA.


----------



## rwj333

Nocioni... what a great physical, psychological play.

Show the Cavs you won't take any ****.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Goodness Ben!


----------



## bullsville

3 on Z, nice.


----------



## Anima

Does Gordon normally play this many minutes in the first half?


----------



## JRose5

Nice shot of the bench looking interested.


----------



## Anima

bullsville said:


> 3 on Z, nice.


The Bulls need to start off the 3rd by attacking him. Try to pick up his 4th as early as possible and get him out of the game.


----------



## bullet

2 point game at half.

Ben should play 40 minutes with no Eddy playing. we need his offense!


----------



## rwj333

We need to play better defense. They're shooting .500. 

Lebron isn't having a particularly efficient game and the Bulls need to take advantage.


----------



## bullet

Z and Gooden combine to 27 points , 12 boards and 2 blks


----------



## Anima

I wonder why Gooden wasn't put back in the game after Z picked up his 3rd.


----------



## bullsville

That was a nice first half, balanced scoring by the Bulls as all 9 have scored.

They only have two offensive rebounds, while we certainly miss Eddy on offense the winner on the boards has won each of the first three games between these teams this season. They are shooting over 50% and only lead by 2, I feel real good about this game as long as Gooden doesn't have another 7-8 half.


----------



## Future

Anima said:


> Does Gordon normally play this many minutes in the first half?


No, he usually doesn't. He usually gets in foul trouble where Skiles has to yank him outta the game.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Iam i the only one a bit upset by Lebrons Hacking defense. Hes elbowing players and running over them and the refs are swallowing the wistle. Lebron is such an overrated defender, Nocioni for God's sake just blew by him a couple of times in the second quarter. Good game so far, i just hope none of our bulls gets hurt.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

thebizkit69u said:


> Iam i the only one a bit upset by Lebrons Hacking defense. Hes elbowing players and running over them and the refs are swallowing the wistle. Lebron is such an overrated defender, Nocioni for God's sake just blew by him a couple of times in the second quarter. Good game so far, i just hope none of our bulls gets hurt.


I was pretty mad at that one drive where LeBron just shoved his way into the lane, went straight through Nocioni and knocked him to the ground, and there was no whistle. LeBron's defensive issues are nothing new, he gambles a lot, and rarely keeps anyone out of the lane.


----------



## BG7

Yeah, Lebron is just banging into people on defense, and running over people on offense. He should have a lot more fouls. I thought I would be in the minority when coming here to post it.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

thebizkit69u said:


> Iam i the only one a bit upset by Lebrons Hacking defense. Hes elbowing players and running over them and the refs are swallowing the wistle. Lebron is such an overrated defender, Nocioni for God's sake just blew by him a couple of times in the second quarter. Good game so far, i just hope none of our bulls gets hurt.


:laugh:

One thing he is not is an overrated defender everyone knows his on ball defense sucks.


----------



## thebizkit69u

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> :laugh:
> 
> One thing he is not is an overrated defender everyone knows his on ball defense sucks.


 Tell that to ESPN and TNT, they allways have to bring up the fact that hes third in steals! Argh. I hope Ben goes nuts in the fourth. We need a new rivalry, Pistons is allready a hot one.


----------



## bullsville

thebizkit69u said:


> Tell that to ESPN and TNT, they allways have to bring up the fact that hes third in steals! Argh. I hope Ben goes nuts in the fourth. We need a new rivalry, Pistons is allready a hot one.


I always try to tell people that having a lot of steals doesn't make one a good defender, but a lot of people just don't listen.


----------



## bullet

Kirk for 3!


----------



## Anima

bullsville said:


> I always try to tell people that having a lot of steals doesn't make one a good defender, but a lot of people just don't listen.


I agree, players with a lot of steals tend to gamble to much to be good defenders.


----------



## bullet

3rd PF on OH.

Du also has 3.


----------



## bullet

*Should not let Bron heat up!!*


----------



## lister333

seesaw game ..just like yesterday


----------



## Anima

How much longer until Gordon re-enters the game?


----------



## rwj333

Gordon is in. 

Nocioni flops around so much...


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

thebizkit69u said:


> Tell that to ESPN and TNT, they allways have to bring up the fact that hes third in steals! Argh. I hope Ben goes nuts in the fourth. We need a new rivalry, Pistons is allready a hot one.


He is a good off the ball defender which is seen by his high numbers in steals.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I like Doug Collins' analysis. Too bad he's not such a great coach.


----------



## Frankensteiner

I don't get why Kirk has to shoot so much. He should be trying to find more shots for AD and Duhon.


----------



## bullet

Othella has been big for us , as solid as any other 4th big man in the league.

He was solid when Eddy was (and is) out , he was solid when AD was out , and he's been solid also when he gets just a little minutes.

We must resign him , it's been a good relationship for both sides , and he will not count against mle.

So far tonight 12 pts (5-8) 7 rbds 1 ast in 13 minutes!!


----------



## thebizkit69u

How much longer untill Nocioni gets a concusion and a broken wrist? They are killing the man out there. Jesus and i thought Detroit trows hard fouls, Cleveland is just playing dirty. And someone tell me why the Bulls ran 3 plays in a row for AD???? I trully belive if we have to score inside and Tyson and CUrry are not in the game you give it you Fella Harrington.


----------



## bullet

Gooden and Z both have 3 PF's!


----------



## Anima

Damn, LeBorn is only 1-9 shooting jumpers.


----------



## bullet

Ben enters and keeps his habit of turning it over...


----------



## Anima

bullet said:


> Gooden and Z both have 3 PF's!


And Z just got his 4. :clap:


----------



## bullet

Z with his 4th!!


----------



## ogbullzfan

How come Jiri Welsch gets no burn? Seems like the scoring shooting guard they were looking for.


----------



## bullsville

Anima said:


> I agree, players with a lot of steals tend to gamble to much to be good defenders.


The top 10 teams in steals and where they rank in points allowed:

Denver 15
Philly 20
Wash 25
Dallas 17
Memphis 3
Charlotte 22
Boston 23
Sacramento 26
Cleveland 9
Golden State 21


----------



## Anima

It's amazing to me how many players today are bad at shooting FTs. Is it really that hard to go out and practice making them?


----------



## thebizkit69u

Damn i was hoping to watch one Cavs game without having to hear the Jordan comparison..... sigh. Doug Collins made a point that Lebron is twice the size that Jordan was and no where near as good as a defender. Please stop the comparisons!


----------



## qwerty

Frankensteiner said:


> I don't get why Kirk has to shoot so much. He should be trying to find more shots for AD and Duhon.


Davis and duhon both have much superior jumpers?


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron's got a little bounce in his step right now. The bulls need to be careful closing out this quarter. The blocks and the steals and Lebron going hard to the basket. It looks like he may be picking this time as his time.

I like where we are though. Right where we need to be for Ben to win it in the 4th.


----------



## thebizkit69u

bullet said:


> Ben enters and keeps his habit of turning it over...


 Bens turnover was a tough one, but Kirks was worse. Lets hope they both can tighten up the screws, we need this game to prove we are a quality playoff team that can go past the first round.


----------



## Anima

bullsville said:


> The top 10 teams in steals and where they rank in points allowed:
> 
> Denver 15
> Philly 20
> Wash 25
> Dallas 17
> Memphis 3
> Charlotte 22
> Boston 23
> Sacramento 26
> Cleveland 9
> Golden State 21


 I haven't looked at PPG allowed stat in a long time but I'm shocked Boston isn't worse. They have been unspeakably bad this year when it comes to defense.


----------



## qwerty

Anima said:


> It's amazing to me how many players today are bad at shooting FTs. Is it really that hard to go out and practice making them?


I would make each player shoot at least two hundred before and after each game. Some days it would be less considering on how good they do during the game. There goes deng missed both _free _throws.


----------



## bullsville

Frankensteiner said:


> I don't get why Kirk has to shoot so much. He should be trying to find more shots for AD and Duhon.


I don't get it either?? :biggrin:


----------



## bullsville

Gordon just got the "veteran" call on the drive to the hole, nice.


----------



## bullet

4th TO by ben :dead:


----------



## bullet

Grif and Pike get no burn??


----------



## Future

Lebron has been *****ing to the refs all game.... just play the game you little *****.


----------



## bullet

Good 3rd Q by Bullies! 21-13.

Defense is up (Cavs down to 0.42 fg%)


----------



## thebizkit69u

Someone please tell me what is on Ira Newbles face???? It looks like a bleach stain!


----------



## thebizkit69u

Future said:


> Lebron has been *****ing to the refs all game.... just play the game you little *****.


 I dont know why hes complaining the refs are letting him do whatever he wants.


----------



## futuristxen

I like where we are at. I think we can win this game by double digits.


----------



## bullsville

Cleveland was over 50% from the field in the first half, and Gooden was 7-8.

Gooden is 0-3 in the 2nd half, and the Cavs as a team are down to 42.1% for the game. 

If we can win this one, it will be 3 in a row without Eddy, and we all know we were 5-0 without Hinrich. And that would include wins at Philly, at Boston, Memphis and Cleveland.

We, people, will have to be known as a pretty fu$^#&g good team if we can hold on to this one in the 4th.


----------



## ChiBron

We're dead tired but still playing with a lot of effort. Gotta hand it to Skiles.

Anyway, u can tell Ben's working on his passing tonight. 5 assists so far, but he miss fired on a couple others. 3 turnovers is not too bad. Good to see him working on his game. Forget abt that for now, Ben. Do what u do best.


----------



## bullet

bullsville said:


> Cleveland was over 50% from the field in the first half, and Gooden was 7-8.
> 
> Gooden is 0-3 in the 2nd half, and the Cavs as a team are down to 42.1% for the game.
> 
> If we can win this one, it will be 3 in a row without Eddy, and we all know we were 5-0 without Hinrich. And that would include wins at Philly, at Boston, Memphis and Cleveland.
> 
> We, people, will have to be known as a pretty fu$^#&g good team if we can hold on to this one in the 4th.


Yup , Gooden stopped on 2 points since 1st Q!


----------



## bullet

Gooden with his 4th PF to join Z with 4!


----------



## Anima

Now Gooden and Z have 4 fouls. This is very, very good for the Bulls as long they capitalize.


----------



## bullet

It's Ben time...


----------



## JRose5

5 on Z.


----------



## bullet

Z with his 5th!!!


----------



## Anima

Now Z has 5!!! 

He should be on the bench until the 5 minute mark or so.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Anima said:


> I agree, players with a lot of steals tend to gamble to much to be good defenders.


Not all players, again Larry Hughes gets steals with pressure defense and occasional gambling. Lebron is pretty clearly a full time gambler though.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Wow. Good defense. Man do I love this team.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Nice shot by Pargo to make up for his bad foul on McInnis.


----------



## Future

Ben Gordon is distributing... he has 13 pts and 7 assists.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Jaw Droping Passes by Ben Gordon, hes fireing some *BULL*ets.


----------



## rwj333

Ben has shown a *very* nice floor game today. 13 points, 3 rebounds, 7 assists. 3 turnovers, 2 steals. 50% shooting.


----------



## ChiBron

Future said:


> Ben Gordon is distributing... he has 13 pts and 7 assists.


And that was another great pass he had that led to AD's layup.


----------



## rwj333

Ha, Cleveland cannot shoot for **** today.


----------



## shagmopdog

Hey guys just got home and saw kirk is in. Can I get a update on hows hes doing? thx


----------



## limufujuan

anyone notice ben's assist???7 assists right now.yesterday showed high score.today shows assist high.


----------



## Anima

LeBron is 1-11 shooting jumpers. The Bulls should just layoff and let him shoot those until he proves he can make some.


----------



## bullet

Cavs at 0.39 fg%

D


----------



## rwj333

limufujuan said:


> anyone notice ben's assist???7 assists right now.yesterday showed high score.today shows assist high.


 Dispelling the myth that all he can do is score.


----------



## futuristxen

Skiles is not letting the Cavs get any momentum. Good timeout.


----------



## Anima

Gooden has 21 now, he had 15 in the 1st though so 21 isn't that bad.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

It's promising to see Gordon pass the ball a lot better today.


----------



## ChiBron

Tough shot by Gooden. TC otherwise had shutting him down after the good start he had. Anyway, a couple of stops......a couple of baskets by Ben and this will be in the bag.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Ben with the floater. That is just awesome.


----------



## thebizkit69u

rwj333 said:


> Dispelling the myth that all he can do is score.


I have allways said that the man can pass and that he is the best passer on the bulls, he just does alot mental mistakes that most rookies have. Ben is playing like a vet out there right now. Whats up with Kirk?


----------



## ChiBron

Anima said:


> LeBron is 1-11 shooting jumpers. The Bulls should just layoff and let him shoot those until he proves he can make some.


Does anybody know why he shoots jumpers? For one, he can't make them at an acceptable percentage. And two, his form is just horrible. He has one of the ugliest releases in the league.


----------



## rwj333

SPMJ said:


> Does anybody know why he shoots jumpers? For one, he can't make them at an acceptable percentage. And two, his form is just horrible. He has one of the ugliest releases in the league.


 He's having a really bad shooting night.

I've seen him make them some nights.


----------



## bullet

It's getting too close - 4p game!!


----------



## Anima

SPMJ said:


> Does anybody know why he shoots jumpers? For one, he can't make them at an acceptable percentage. And two, his form is just horrible. He has one of the ugliest releases in the league.


The only reason I can think of is to keep the defense honest.


----------



## JRose5

shagmopdog said:


> Hey guys just got home and saw kirk is in. Can I get a update on hows hes doing? thx


He's looked pretty good, from what I can tell. He hit a couple runners in the lane, and a few jumpers.
His shot actually looked better then it did before his injury, at least in the first half.


----------



## shagmopdog

Hinrich still looks pretty sharp and wow Ben has a lot of assists. Were lookin good tonight.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I love this defense, too!


----------



## shagmopdog

JRose5 said:


> He's looked pretty good, from what I can tell. He hit a couple runners in the lane, and a few jumpers.
> His shot actually looked better then it did before his injury, at least in the first half.


Thanks


----------



## qwerty

Hinrich missed both _free _throws.


----------



## Anima

Neither team can make a FT. :nonono:

The Bulls are shooting 64% from the line and the Cavs are shooting 62%.`


----------



## rwj333

Damn... that floater in the lane is money for Gordon.


----------



## shagmopdog

qwerty said:


> Hinrich missed both _free _throws.


Rare of Kirk but Gordon is on again


----------



## bullet

Ben take us home!

Seems like Indy beat Heat in OT.


----------



## ChiBron

Not the time to pass, Ben. Forget abt passing.


----------



## qwerty

That floater by gordon was sick.


----------



## rwj333

James is just way off tonight. Way off.


----------



## Anima

LeBron is 3-9 from the FT line!


----------



## qwerty

Lebron misses both _ free _throws. It is just sad how bad they are as a whole.


----------



## rwj333

I've never seen Lebron shoot so badly.


----------



## KwaZulu

Perhaps our tough D has got into LeBron's head


----------



## greekbullsfan

Anima said:


> LeBron is 3-9 from the FT line!



mj's ghost's haunting lebron :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## The Krakken

BG is awesome. Oddly enough, its HIS play that makes me believe in a BG/KH backcourt. He's beginning to remind me of a better shooting version of a VERY GIFTED scorer in the NBA right now. Though he lacks his handle at this point in his career, he sure fills it up alot like the guy whose Tournament SCORING RECORD he broke in the Big East tourney last year.


I'm not saying......I'm just saying....... :jawdrop:


----------



## ChiBron

That was a great foul by Kirk on LeBron. U never wanna give freebies to someone struggling from the field.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Lebron has great basketball instincts on top of his athletic ability. I thought it was a good pass by Ben, nevertheless, despite the steal.


----------



## thebizkit69u

rwj333 said:


> I've never seen Lebron shoot so badly.


 Its no big deal, the man scores close to 80% of all his points in the paint, Nocioni is playing great D and forcing Lebron to shoot, Lebron is not a good jumpshooter.


----------



## The Krakken

greekbullsfan said:


> mj's ghost's haunting lebron :banana: :banana: :banana:


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen

SPMJ said:


> Does anybody know why he shoots jumpers? For one, he can't make them at an acceptable percentage. And two, his form is just horrible. He has one of the ugliest releases in the league.


Because he usually shoots better than tonight. I've seen him rain jumpers down on people like it was nothing. With a stroke that looked very much like Rashard Lewis/T-mac hybrid shot. Tonight it's just not comfortable for him. Credit Noce. Though even at the free throw line his stroke is off.


----------



## qwerty

Wtf, gordon missed a _free _throw. This has been just a disgusting game free throw wise.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Good job Noc!!


----------



## Anima

Did Gooden get a point in the 2nd or 3rd or have they all come in the 1st and 4th?


----------



## futuristxen

Great defense by Noce tonight on Lebron. He's made Lebron earn everything. Played him very physical. He's kind of Rodmanesque.


----------



## ChiBron

Noce's been trying to do that all night. Finally succeeds


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I knew a call would go against Lebron eventually! Ben's long-range shooting isn't there tonight, but he's been doing what some guy used to do when his shot's not going down: he drives the lane.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Someone buy Nocioni a beer please. He deserves it.


----------



## ChiBron

We need a basket on this next possession. Too close for comfort now.


----------



## thebizkit69u

thebizkit69u said:


> Someone buy Nocioni a beer please. He deserves it.


 Argh never mind give him some cheese, what the hell was he thinking trying to pull off the move in traffic????


----------



## rwj333

Damn.


----------



## The Krakken

Time for BG to don his cape.


----------



## El Chapu

Solid game for Andres!!!

:banana: 

Now get the "W"!!


----------



## shagmopdog

Ben or Kirk will hit the shot for the win now 
Wait it's definatly gonna be Ben


----------



## Anima

Damn, Z gets a off. rebound and the put back. Tie game with :25 left.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

thebizkit69u said:


> Argh never mind give him some cheese, what the hell was he thinking trying to pull off the move in traffic????


 That was a dumb *** move.


----------



## ChiBron

Tie game. Kirk should've gone back to Ben after he got the pass. U never want TC to take a contested shot under these circumstances.

Ben's gotta perform his heroics again.


----------



## futuristxen

No problem. Give the ball to Ben. Clear the floor. One shot. Win it or go to overtime.

It's Ben time.


----------



## thebizkit69u

OMFG last 2 trips the bulls go to Nocioni and Tyson.!!! ARgh. Z with a GEY tip in!!!! Man this is frustrating. Common Ben 25 seconds left.


----------



## The Krakken

thebizkit69u said:


> Argh never mind give him some cheese, what the hell was he thinking trying to pull off the move in traffic????


How about a knock upside the head? He tried to do too much with too much time left on the clock.


----------



## BigZep

and 1


----------



## YearofDaBulls

Yehshhhhhhh!!


----------



## ChiBron

Ben is GOD again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shagmopdog

that Play Was Fricken Brilliant Just Brilliant 
Skiles For Player Of The Game!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u

FFFOOOOOOOOOOCKCKKCKCKCKKCKCKCK YEAH!!!!!!! BEN GORDON WITH AN AMAZING [email protected][email protected]


----------



## The Krakken

ben Is The ****ing Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron

8th assist of the night for Ben. Career high. 

TC makes the FT! Huge!


----------



## Anima

Chandler with the layup!!!!

Who takes the last shot for the Cavs?


----------



## southpark

We Win!!!


----------



## rwj333

What a great play! I wonder if that was planned by Skiles. 

Totally unexpected.


----------



## shagmopdog

Everyone thought Ben was gonna take it and then the beautiful pass by Ben right to ????TYSON??? which was the best and most ingenious part!!1


----------



## bullet

Tyson with a DD!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Hot damn! That reminds me of when MJ passed it off to Wennington for the win against the Knicks! (Except Ben didn't score 55 tonight.)


----------



## JRose5

What a ridiculously smart play, everyone in the building was waiting for Ben to take that shot.


----------



## greekbullsfan

Anima said:


> Chandler with the layup!!!!
> 
> Who takes the last shot for the Cavs?


wrong,only 02.8 sec left :raised_ey


----------



## The Krakken

Anima said:


> Chandler with the layup!!!!
> 
> Who takes the last shot for the Cavs?


It should be noted that I just got finished CRUCIFYING Chandler for not finishing in traffic recently. GREAT JOB TONIGHT Tyson. :cheers:


----------



## Wynn

tyson!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

rwj333 said:


> What a great play! I wonder if that was planned by Skiles.
> 
> Totally unexpected.


I bet it was planned. But beautiful anyway!


----------



## thebizkit69u

Anima said:


> Chandler with the layup!!!!
> 
> Who takes the last shot for the Cavs?


 6 seconds? they need a 3 to tie, they cant win unless they get a 4 point play. Man what a pass.


----------



## madox

shagmopdog said:


> Everyone thought Ben was gonna take it and then the beautiful pass by Ben right to ????TYSON??? which was the best and most ingenious part!!1



You just read my mind!
EDIT: Damn. I meant to quote TwinkieTowers about the Jordan to Wennington.

Great play and great job by Tyson to hit the free throw!


----------



## shagmopdog

Puts it to these announcers who put Us in the same catagory as the Bobcats, Hawks and other bad teams


----------



## Bolts

It was a Play - Chandler was looking for the pass otherwise he'd be looking at the basket


----------



## bullet

Ben with 20 pts 3 rbds 8!! asts 2 stls and 4 to's


----------



## southpark

8 In A Row


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Is that Scott Williams at the Cavs' bench?


----------



## shagmopdog

Wow..................
That was a long 2.5 seconds?


----------



## ChiBron

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Hahahahahaehaehqweha


----------



## qwerty

Oh ****.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

OMG!! Lebron makes the 3 OT


----------



## futuristxen

Oh ****. He hasn't hit a thing all night!


----------



## Laker Freak

Right Between The Eyes!


----------



## rwj333

Um, yeah. Game not over.


----------



## bullet

Noooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ChiBron

southpark said:


> 8 In A Row


U jinxed us.


----------



## The Krakken

OMFG!!! Why was BG on LBJ? :boohoo:


----------



## Anima

NO WAY!!! 

LaBron tied it at the buzzer!


----------



## thebizkit69u

I knew that stupid 3 was going to go in. I dont understand why the hell Ben was on him and not Nocioni or Deng? But man what a tough shot.


----------



## madox

How about that Chandler free throw now????????


----------



## mizenkay

:jawdrop: 


overtime!!


----------



## Future

Why the hell did Skiles have Hinrich and Gordon guardin Lebron? You needed someone tall to guard the freakin 3.... Griffin?


----------



## southpark

SPMJ said:


> U jinxed us.


hah u believe in jinxes?!


----------



## The Krakken

southpark said:


> 8 In A Row


You are officially banned from posting in this thread until the end of overtime...


----------



## shagmopdog

thebizkit69u said:


> I knew that stupid 3 was going to go in. I dont understand why the hell Ben was on him and not Nocioni or Deng? But man what a tough shot.


Ya shouldve been Deng for sure, Maybe they set a good screen and there was a switch?


----------



## Wynn

Gordon should have fouled LBJ before he shot.


----------



## Anima

The guy couldn't buy a jumper tonight and the makes the biggest one of the game. Amazing.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Why was Pargo in the game ?


----------



## southpark

btw wut the heck happened skiles? y not put chandler on LBJ?


----------



## The Krakken

Future said:


> Why the hell did Skiles have Hinrich and Gordon guardin Lebron? You needed someone tall to guard the freakin 3.... Griffin?


Deng??? Piatkowski????? Its not like LBJ was gong to attack the rim....... :raised_ey


----------



## Future

Wynn said:


> Gordon should have fouled LBJ before he shot.



Yea for real... Either have Deng guard Lebron or foul once the ball is passed in.... I guess Skiles was clueless with his gametime management.


----------



## truebluefan

How ironic is that. MJ ripped the heart out of Cleveland for years. Lebron hits a big three to send it to overtime.


----------



## thebizkit69u

shagmopdog said:


> Ya shouldve been Deng for sure, Maybe they set a good screen and there was a switch?


 But it Griff,Deng and Noci where in there instead of Ben and Pargo that shot would have been contested alot better. Damn


----------



## southpark

i could still be right with my prediction of 8 in a row... :cheers:


----------



## Anima

Why wasn't Nocioni guarding LeBron on the last shot?


----------



## rwj333

Ilgauskas has been playing horrible D.


----------



## El Chapu

southpark said:


> 8 In A Row



Thank you....

:curse:


----------



## The Krakken

Hinrich looks really good.... :cheers:


----------



## JRose5

Haha, Z's gone.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Oh ****. Momentum to the Cavs? I don't think so.


----------



## ChiBron

TC!!!!!!!

2 assists and 1 basket for Kirk in OT so far. Welcome Back.


----------



## rwj333

That was HUGE. Hinrich to Chandler on a pretty play.


----------



## thebizkit69u

Bulls playing strong in OT. FOCK CLEAVELAND.


----------



## qwerty

Chandler banked that off the glass so hard and it still manages to go in. Ilgauskas fouls out.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

GJ Tyson. Illgauskas is GAWN!!


----------



## bullet

Kirk looking good!!


----------



## Anima

Bulls are up 5. 

Looking good right now considering they came so close to winning.


----------



## Killuminati

truebluefan said:


> How ironic is that. MJ ripped the heart out of Cleveland for years. Lebron hits a big three to send it to overtime.


Heh I was thinking about that when LBJ hit the three. It seems only right.


----------



## Wynn

How about that pick & roll execution now?!?!?


----------



## Future

That was nuts. Great!!! TYSON!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Hinrich's basketball instincts are just a good as James'. I love his court vision.


----------



## bullet

Z is out!

Good overtime so far!


----------



## Anima

Z gets his 6th, he is gone.


----------



## southpark

El Chapu said:


> Thank you....
> 
> :curse:


wow u are seriously mad about that to curse me off? wow....

and i could still be right u kno...im sure once the bulls win in OT everyone will be like "o i guess u were right" and ill jus nod...


----------



## The Krakken

rwj333 said:


> Ilgauskas has been playing horrible D.


Just the way we like it. :laugh:


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Oh, Tyson always looks so goofy on layups, but somehow they fall in!


----------



## ChiBron

Mental toughness. One of the biggest differences between this team and the previous ones.


----------



## shagmopdog

Whos cares about the lakers game the score there is fricken 12-8 and in the first no one cares!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## rwj333

Ilgauskas clearly fouled Chandler! BS.


----------



## southpark

shagmopdog said:


> Whos cares about the lakers game the score there is fricken 12-8 and in the first no one cares!!!!!!!!!!!11



who said anyone cares????


----------



## The Krakken

Gooden, James, and Z with 5 each.

Someone foul them out. Foul them out.


----------



## JRose5

Ah it was Gooden, they get Z's ravenous D for another 3 minutes.


----------



## The Krakken

1 down 2 to go..... :cheers:


----------



## shagmopdog

southpark said:


> who said anyone cares????


The announcers on TNT


----------



## JRose5

Ah there it is.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

That Foul Better Be On Z Now!!!!!


----------



## qwerty

Ilgauskas is finally fouled out.


----------



## southpark

shagmopdog said:


> The announcers on TNT


o i dindt realize cuz i dont get their service


----------



## qwerty

Nocioni deserves a damn cookie after this game.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

WOw. We are straight up dominating in OT.


----------



## bullet

AD solid - 17 and 7


----------



## El Chapu

southpark said:


> wow u are seriously mad about that to curse me off? wow....
> 
> and i could still be right u kno...im sure once the bulls win in OT everyone will be like "o i guess u were right" and ill jus nod...


No, but I always blame things to these little things....

:banana:


----------



## The Krakken

We are killing them softly......


----------



## rwj333

Good win tonight over a Cleveland that played fairly badly.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

It's westside not southside fool!!


----------



## ChiBron

DAGGER by Noce!

I'm feeling so F'N good abt this team.


----------



## Future

Haha, Cleveland is fallin apart. Noc showin up Bron Bron with a jumper in his grill!!!


----------



## mizenkay

mr. coffee!!!!!!


----------



## The Krakken

qwerty said:


> Ilgauskas is finally fouled out.


Now lets add insult to injury and foul out james and Gooden.


----------



## thebizkit69u

11-0 run. If Lebron is the next Jordan then Nocioni is the next Wilt Chamberlain. Cavs just getting destroyed in OT. Lebron with a terrible pass noc with the jump shot on the other end.


----------



## Anima

Bulls up 11. 

Bulls now have 6 players in double digits.


----------



## truebluefan

wow 11-0 run by the bulls. Turned up the knotch on D!! This is so much fun to watch.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

I'd like to see Nocioni and Verejao get at each other.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

The Bulls EXEMPLIFY THE WORD



TEAM


----------



## bullet

11-0 overtime run!!

Noc quietly having a solid night 11 pts (4-8) 8 rbs 5 asts 1 stl


----------



## truebluefan

Anima said:


> Bulls up [strike]9[/strike] 11.
> 
> Bulls now have 6 players in double digits.


Hey girl! nice to see you in the bulls forum.


----------



## The Krakken

[email protected] trying to call TO without the ball.......


----------



## The Truth

thebizkit69u said:


> 11-0 run. If Lebron is the next Jordan then Nocioni is the next Wilt Chamberlain. Cavs just getting destroyed in OT. Lebron with a terrible pass noc with the jump shot on the other end.


<strike>You are such a hater.</strike>

Lebron is 20 freaking years old.


----------



## southpark

southpark said:


> 8 In A Row


i told u guys....man this board has no patience....first its OMG KH WILL SUCK....

tehn the whole OMG BG ADN DENG?! Y NOT IGGY?! 

now me :banana:


----------



## bullet

Anima said:


> Bulls up 11.
> 
> Bulls now have 6 players in double digits.


and Tyson has 13 boards , for a 7th DF :biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken

truebluefan said:


> Hey girl! nice to see you in the bulls forum.


3 girls in the bulls forum in one nite????? :raised_ey


----------



## truebluefan

Chandler 15 pts 14 rebounds.


----------



## YearofDaBulls

That's game boys. Big win.


----------



## Anima

DOH, Chandler gets his 5th. 

LeBron makes both FTs.

I was really hoping the Bulls would find a way to hold the Cavs scoreless in OT.


----------



## truebluefan

The Krakken said:


> 3 girls in the bulls forum in one nite????? :raised_ey


:yes:


----------



## ChiBron

Kirk sits. Nice game for him. Looked great while he was moving.

8 in a row!! :banana: :banana: 

Nice showcase for TC and our super D in OT!


----------



## southpark

southpark said:


> 8 In A Row


can anyone say....





































i told u so?!?! man and everyone was hatin on me :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## futuristxen

I think we're going to get homecourt away from the Wizards. We are too good right now.


----------



## Geoshnas2005

East Best Be Aware, We Are On A Mission!


----------



## Anima

truebluefan said:


> Hey girl! nice to see you in the bulls forum.


Petey said I'm not allowed to post anywhere other then in Atlantic team forums, so of course I'm going to do the opposite...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

40 wins.


----------



## The Krakken

*Wait a sec.......*

I bet you thought I forgot about this little dig didn't you????



LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Hahahahahaehaehqweha



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Chapu

In spite of not having Curry and having Hinrich back ( :biggrin: ), Bulls win!!!







































Go Bulls and Chapu!!!


----------



## bullet

W!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

The defense never ends!


----------



## The Krakken

*Wait a sec.......*

I bet you thought I forgot about this little dig didn't you????



LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Hahahahahaehaehqweha



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen

futuristxen said:


> Bulls
> 104
> Cavs
> 89


So close.


----------



## lister333

hey pistons here we come!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers

The Bulls just wanted to give the nation five more minutes to see the most dominant defense in the NBA.


----------



## bullsville

Chandler

Nocioni

Hinrich 

Gordon

Davis

They were all huge tonight.


----------



## cima

Cleveland had *ZERO* field goals in overtime!


----------



## Wynn

<marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _*Tyson *IS* the BEAST of the EAST!!! *_*The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **Welcome back, oh Captain my Captain!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee><marquee>:banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! I LIKE PIE!!!  :banana: *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Oh Happy Day! The Bull Wins!!! *</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Fire Pax! The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wynns!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Fire Skiles! Ben Gordon Fuggin' Rocks!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *Big Ed Rocks!!! *</marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! I LOVE PIE!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Othella is the fella!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Disband the Team! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wynns!!! * :banana: The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! Hip Hip Hurray!!! The Bull Wins!!! El Torro Esta Triunfo!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>*Le Taureau est Victorieux!!! **The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **Das Bulle ist SuperWunderBar!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! YIPEEEE!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wynns!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! Who wins?!?! The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! </marquee><marquee>AGgahAghahgagAHHHaggagahgahgghgh!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana: The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! **</marquee><marquee>**The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!! _I REALLY enjoy consuming LARGE quantities of PIE!!! _*The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *The Bull Wins!!!  :banana:</marquee>


----------



## lister333

hey spongy bring us some highlights please!!!


----------



## mizenkay

<marquee>*40!!!!!!!!!*</marquee>

_NINE GAMES OVER .500_


----------



## lister333

gordon to chandler..just like jordan to wennington


----------



## southpark

dude i am SUCH A GOOD FORTUNE TELLER.....

my clairvoyance amazes me....even in the heat of hatred.... :cheers:


----------



## mizenkay

*wynn!* is the picasso of the bulls forum.

 your work.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Scrolling text is so 2000.


----------



## lister333

tyson defensive player of the week!!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Isn't anybody going to start a smart-*** thread on how we are 2-0 without Curry, and how can that be if he is the main guy?


Oh I guess we don't have any smart asses on this side of the aisle


(bait)


----------



## BG7

Hey spongy, if you got the game on tivo, can you look back and tell me how many times Lebron passed the ball in OT.


----------



## Half-Life

Couple of things about the game:

The Bulls are no joke...these guys are going to do some damage in the playoffs

Antonio Davis makes me cringe everytime he tries to show off his post moves....just either drive to the basket or take the jumpshot...leave the post game to Curry and Harrington.

I thought Pargo did a pretty nice job tonight

Everyone on the Bulls played huge...everyone contributed in some way and just gutted this one out...especially Chandler...and the defense by CHandler, Hinrich, Noc at the end was amazing.


The Cavs just had no offense at the end...it was just give the ball to James and everyone move out of the way. 


Gordon is playing more and more minutes....but a lot of times he needed screens to do damage, he couldn't go one on one with that rookie on him...but he did impress me though.


----------



## lister333

The d surely was great.


----------



## southpark

i find it interesting everyone was screaming at me...telling me to "not post till the end of OT" and sayin i "jinxed" the bulls....yet no acknowledgment even though i ended up bein right and all my haters wrong? fine fine i see how it is


----------



## KwaZulu

40 Wins - who would have thought it possible at the beginning of the season! :biggrin: :clap: :banana: :angel:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Wow who would've thought that Lakers vs. Wolves would've been the inferior game to watch on TNT this late in the season


----------



## KwaZulu

And more to come BTW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Future

Amazing...total team effort today. Outstanding effort considering they flew to Chicago this morning from Charlotte.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

who would hate on AD after he consistently shows up in the second half of back to backs? Hes one of our leaders, and played 48 min. 

17-9-3. Comne on man, he makes that shot


----------



## KwaZulu

And they didn't have Eddy


----------



## Wynn

mizenkay said:


> *wynn!* is the picasso of the bulls forum.
> 
> your work.


<marquee>Thanks *miz!* I sorta "borrowed" your [ marquee ] idea. </marquee>


----------



## spongyfungy

OMG why is the press conference so dang long.

highlights, skiles, kirk postgame comments coming up.


----------



## Kismet

fleetwood macbull said:


> Isn't anybody going to start a smart-*** thread on how we are 2-0 without Curry, and how can that be if he is the main guy?
> 
> Oh I guess we don't have any smart asses on this side of the aisle
> 
> (bait)


FM, you took the words right out of my mouth. If you follow the logic that was applied on this board while Hinrich was laid up, we should start to see a bunch of "Trade Curry" and "AD and OH are Better Than Eddy" threads pop up over the next few days, right?


----------



## TwinkieTowers

LegoHat said:


> Bulls 97
> 
> Cavs 89


southpark, I think this was the first post to predict a Bulls win. That's why you're not getting acknowledged.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

KwaZulu said:


> And they didn't have Eddy


how can that be? going 2-0 without him?

and will we get the bait thread from the usual suspects, like the Kirk thread


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

fleetwood macbull said:


> how can that be? going 2-0 without him?
> 
> and will we get the bait thread from the usual suspects, like the Kirk thread


 http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=154528


----------



## bullet

Cavs held to 0.393 fg%

Tyson with a monster game.

AD,OH,Ben,Kirk and Noc all had a good solid game.

Bulls 48-41 rbds


----------



## mizenkay

Wynn said:


> <marquee>Thanks *miz!* I sorta "borrowed" your [ marquee ] idea. </marquee>



apparently that's "over", but i do like the composition, use of negative space...and that you add stuff every win. subliminal. 


great to see kirk back and playing well. all is right in the world again.

:biggrin: :wink:


----------



## fleetwood macbull

Kismet said:


> FM, you took the words right out of my mouth. If you follow the logic that was applied on this board while Hinrich was laid up, we should start to see a bunch of "Trade Curry" and "AD and OH are Better Than Eddy" threads pop up over the next few days, right?


I AM sorry to have to bring that up Kismet, or to semi sink to their level of bringing it up...but that stuff really frosted my hiney, they poisoned the waters and i'm venting :laugh:

they cannot just say the Bulls are flat out winners. They have to use great wins to hate on our players


----------



## spongyfungy

sloth said:


> Hey spongy, if you got the game on tivo, can you look back and tell me how many times Lebron passed the ball in OT.


ehhh. maybe if I get to it. passes?


----------



## bullsville

Kismet said:


> FM, you took the words right out of my mouth. If you follow the logic that was applied on this board while Hinrich was laid up, we should start to see a bunch of "Trade Curry" and "AD and OH are Better Than Eddy" threads pop up over the next few days, right?


I'll be pee peed off if there isn't one by Midnight. :curse:


----------



## southpark

TwinkieTowers said:


> southpark, I think this was the first post to predict a Bulls win. That's why you're not getting acknowledged.


thats not wut i mean...if u look, once i said 8 in a row and LBJ hit his 3....about 4-5 people were angry with me and said i jinxed it, shouldnt post, etc yet hey, i was still right in the end....thats wut i mean

the fickleness of this board is amazin....


----------



## lgtwins

Kismet said:


> FM, you took the words right out of my mouth. If you follow the logic that was applied on this board while Hinrich was laid up, we should start to see a bunch of "Trade Curry" and "AD and OH are Better Than Eddy" threads pop up over the next few days, right?


Leave that job to K4E. I am sure he is somewhere typing up that particular thread just about RIGHT NOW. 

"Curry played his best game of this season from the bench. Oh, No he wan't even in the stadium."

"Let's trade Curry."

But We knew better than that, right? 

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

spongyfungy said:


> ehhh. maybe if I get to it. passes?


 LBJ did look Jordanesque in OT. Unfortunately it was pre-championship Jordan. He didn't trust his teammates at all and tried to go 1 on 5. Thank heavens for us.


----------



## Wynn

mizenkay said:


> apparently that's "over", but i do like the composition, use of negative space...and that you add stuff every win. subliminal.
> 
> 
> great to see kirk back and playing well. all is right in the world again.
> 
> :biggrin: :wink:


Has someone complained about [ marquee ]?! Maybe we need to throw a little [ blink ] action in there to allow them to appreciate the conservative grace of the [ marquee ], eh?


----------



## Kismet

Thank God Hinrich is back! Chris Duhon is 7-38 in his last 6 games (18%). uke:


----------



## lister333

> LBJ did look Jordanesque in OT. Unfortunately it was pre-championship Jordan. He didn't trust his teammates at all and tried to go 1 on 5. Thank heavens for us


He have so much to do before beeing compared to Jordan. So selfish tonight. Didnt create nothing for his team!!!


----------



## bullsville

Kismet said:


> Thank God Hinrich is back! Chris Duhon is 7-38 in his last 6 games (18%). uke:


And he got 13 minutes tonight. If Pargo keeps playing as well as he has lately, we will be seeing less of Duhon as the postseason arrives.

Pargo has been to the Finals, so I would expect to keep seeing him out there as the games get bigger.


----------



## lister333

three road games coming after saturday. Key games for us!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

I'm kind of ashamed watching the Miami-Pacers game (which was replaced by us) They had an exciting game OT game but their fans went nuts. We were pretty pedestrian.


----------



## Frankensteiner

fleetwood macbull said:


> who would hate on AD after he consistently shows up in the second half of back to backs? Hes one of our leaders, and played 48 min.
> 
> 17-9-3. Comne on man, he makes that shot


But how good would our lineup look with Jalen Rose instead of the HAWK? Sorry, something that just keeps me up at night, every night.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Kismet said:


> Thank God Hinrich is back! Chris Duhon is 7-38 in his last 6 games (18%). uke:


So, umm. . .what was all this talk about enjoying the wins and forgetting about individual players's faults ?

If Duhon had as many fans as Hinrich, the post above would be a spark to a Duhon/Hinrich flamewar.


----------



## lister333

All fans in the united center should have a 6 pack right before the tip off, and another through half time!!! :cheers:


----------



## Kismet

bullsville said:


> And he got 12 minutes tonight. If Pargo keeps playing as well as he has lately, we will be seeing less of Duhon as the postseason arrives.
> 
> Pargo has been to the Finals, so I would expect to keep seeing him out there as the games get bigger.


That's a good point about Pargo's playoff experience.

As for Duhon, did anyone else hear Collins remark about how Chris is going to have start making a few shots because defenses are really starting to sag off of him. Fact is, whoever was guarding Duhon was consistently sliding _under_ screens, destroying one of Skiles' offensive scheme staples...the screen/roll.


----------



## The Truth

Frankensteiner said:


> But how good would our lineup look with Jalen Rose instead of the HAWK? Sorry, something that just keeps me up at night, every night.


are you serious?


----------



## The Krakken

Chris Duhon just needs to concentrate on shooting this summer. I remember when he was at duke, especially in his first 2 year, he was a killer from behind the arc, consistently hitting BIG shot after BIG shot whle duke plowed their way to 2 straight final fours and 1 national title......


----------



## lister333

Duhon will find his shot!!!


----------



## Frankensteiner

The Truth said:


> are you serious?


Clearly not. But sadly, I know a couple of people that would be.


----------



## lister333

This Bulls team is becoming very deep each game. Every guy in the lineup could sparkle and do nice things to help achieve the win!!


----------



## Kismet

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> So, umm. . .what was all this talk about enjoying the wins and forgetting about individual players's faults ?
> 
> If Duhon had as many fans as Hinrich, the post above would be a spark to a Duhon/Hinrich flamewar.


Oh, please. See my post about Doug Collins' remarks concerning Chris. And the fact is that defenses are dropping off of him so much that its making certain sets much more difficult to run. Nobody's crapping on Duhon. But the fact is that teams don't respect his offensive game at all right now and that is making it tougher on everybody else. 

You don't think a 29% FG% for the entire month of March (including 18% over the last 6 games) from your starting PG is something to be concerned about? We're talking about an 18 game stretch.


----------



## Deng101

spongyfungy said:


> I'm kind of ashamed watching the Miami-Pacers game (which was replaced by us) They had an exciting game OT game but their fans went nuts. We were pretty pedestrian.



Im so sick of all the bitzing about all the complaining about our fans. Jesus the fans were fine and if you have a problem with it go to the game and go start jumping up and down yourself. :topic:


----------



## fleetwood macbull

another solid game from the geezers

Othello 12-7
AD 17-9- a block

with good physical defense, and rotations for the most part

Duhon really has fallen off. Very hesitant. 

This team just sucks it up, likes to compete, and plays in a great system. Its a tribute to everybody that they can collectively overcome anything within reason, and sometimes, crazy obstacles


----------



## spongyfungy

ok I got sidetracked and counted the passes in OT by Lebron. 3 passes + 1 pass that went to Tyson Chandler.


----------



## DaBullz

Who led the bulls in assists tonight?


----------



## Frankensteiner

DaBullz said:


> Who led the bulls in assists tonight?


The same guy that led them in turnovers.


----------



## Wynn

This will likely get lost in the game thread, but it would be remiss not to mention what an amazing analyst Doug Collins is. The guy just knows his stuff. I hope he never gets another coaching job so that we can hear his take on the NBA more and more often. Sure beats the local Chicago clowns.

Thumbs up for Collins!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bullsville

fleetwood macbull said:


> *another solid game from the geezers
> 
> Othello 12-7
> AD 17-9- a block
> 
> with good physical defense, and rotations for the most part*
> 
> Duhon really has fallen off. Very hesitant.
> 
> This team just sucks it up, likes to compete, and plays in a great system. Its a tribute to everybody that they can collectively overcome anything within reason, and sometimes, crazy obstacles


Paxson was widely criticized for making the trades that brought Othella and AD here, but both of them have been indispensible for us this season.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Kismet said:


> Oh, please. See my post about Doug Collins' remarks concerning Chris. And the fact is that defenses are dropping off of him so much that its making certain sets much more difficult to run. Nobody's crapping on Duhon. But the fact is that teams don't respect his offensive game at all right now and that is making it tougher on everybody else.
> 
> You don't think a 29% FG% for the entire month of March (including 18% over the last 6 games) from your starting PG is something to be concerned about? We're talking about an 18 game stretch.


So is 35% shooting in March from a certain other guard who shoots a lot more not something to be concerned about as well ?

My point is, it's ironic that a lot of your folk have been jumping up and down saying that we don't need to focus on Kirk's poor shooting pre-injury because we have been winning. The underlying point in those posts are that were winning, so whatever happens within the game doesn't matter, because. . .were winning. But once I apply that same logic with Duhon, all of a sudden you're saying that the poor shooting does matter.

So does that mean Duhon's shots matter more ? If yes, then why so ?


----------



## Benny the Bull

Wynn said:


> This will likely get lost in the game thread, but it would be remiss not to mention what an amazing analyst Doug Collins is. The guy just knows his stuff. I hope he never gets another coaching job so that we can hear his take on the NBA more and more often. Sure beats the local Chicago clowns.
> 
> Thumbs up for Collins!
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Well if Paxson had of had his way and hired Collins as an assistant when Cartwright was here, he may have been the Bulls coach for a 2nd time.

Great win tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> So is 35% shooting in March from a certain other guard who shoots a lot more not something to be concerned about as well ?
> 
> My point is, it's ironic that a lot of your folk have been jumping up and down saying that we don't need to focus on Kirk's poor shooting pre-injury because we have been winning. The underlying point in those posts are that were winning, so whatever happens within the game doesn't matter, because. . .were winning. But once I apply that same logic with Duhon, all of a sudden you're saying that the poor shooting does matter.
> 
> So does that mean Duhon's shots matter more ? If yes, then why so ?


I agree that Kismet's posted logic isn't that convincing, but he's basically right. You don't have to look at the FG%... Just look at the two players; would you rather have Duhon taking a shot or Hinrich at any given time in the game? Obviously Hinrich.

If FG% were the factor, then why wouldn't teams go under picks when guarding both Duhon and Hinrich?


----------



## bullsville

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> So is 35% shooting in March from a certain other guard who shoots a lot more not something to be concerned about as well ?
> 
> My point is, it's ironic that a lot of your folk have been jumping up and down saying that we don't need to focus on Kirk's poor shooting pre-injury because we have been winning. The underlying point in those posts are that were winning, so whatever happens within the game doesn't matter, because. . .were winning. But once I apply that same logic with Duhon, all of a sudden you're saying that the poor shooting does matter.
> 
> So does that mean Duhon's shots matter more ? If yes, then why so ?


No, because the guard who is shooting 35% in March can still draw defenders and completely disrupt a defense even when he isn't hitting. Plus he can get to the hole and draw fouls, nobody isn't fouling Duhon even if he has a layup.

When Duhon isn't hitting, we are playing 4 on 5 on offense.


----------



## superdave

1) We won
2) On TNT
3) In OT

Go Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles Postgame 2.59mb 5:39min


AD postgame


----------



## Wynn

After a great overtime win vs. another play-off team and without Big Ed do we really have to argue Hinrich vs. Duhon? I'm sure the two appreciate each other much more than any of us appreciate either of them.

Go Bull!


----------



## Frankensteiner

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> So is 35% shooting in March from a certain other guard who shoots a lot more not something to be concerned about as well ?
> 
> My point is, it's ironic that a lot of your folk have been jumping up and down saying that we don't need to focus on Kirk's poor shooting pre-injury because we have been winning. The underlying point in those posts are that were winning, so whatever happens within the game doesn't matter, because. . .were winning. But once I apply that same logic with Duhon, all of a sudden you're saying that the poor shooting does matter.
> 
> So does that mean Duhon's shots matter more ? If yes, then why so ?


First, there are differences in the degree of difficulty between shots taken by Duhon and those taken by Hinrich. Anyone with a brain can see that. Duhon shoots when he's wide open, usually when the defense collapses on another penetrating player. Kirk creates many of his own shots or gets them off screens with someone trailing right after him. There is a greater difference to their shooting ability than the 6% FG points separating them in the stats.

Second, say whatever you want about his shooting, but opposing coaches are still forced to put a defender on Hinrich. Duhon does not get even anything close to that kind of respect around the league right now. So his presence also hurts other players (Eddy, Ben) who are double- and triple- teamed by Duhon's defender.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Great game. Nice comeback game for Hinrich. Gordon is special. Kick *** defense by Noc. Chandler is a man now.

This team is on a mission. I'm not sure where the ceiling is.


----------



## lister333

What about the highlights spongy?


----------



## bullsville

I just noticed that AD logged 48 minutes for us tonight.

For an old man, on the second half of a back to back, to play as well as he did is remarkable.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Frankensteiner said:


> First, there are differences in the degree of difficulty between shots taken by Duhon and those taken by Hinrich. Anyone with a brain can see that. Duhon shoots when he's wide open, usually when the defense collapses on another penetrating player. Kirk creates many of his own shots or gets them off screens with someone trailing right after him. There is a greater difference to their shooting ability than the 6% FG points separating them in the stats.
> 
> Second, say whatever you want about his shooting, but opposing coaches are still forced to put a defender on Hinrich. Duhon does not get even anything close to that kind of respect around the league right now. So his presence also hurts other players (Eddy, Ben) who are double- and triple- teamed by Duhon's defender.





bullsville said:


> No, because the guard who is shooting 35% in March can still draw defenders and completely disrupt a defense even when he isn't hitting. Plus he can get to the hole and draw fouls, nobody isn't fouling Duhon even if he has a layup.
> 
> When Duhon isn't hitting, we are playing 4 on 5 on offense.





DaBullz said:


> I agree that Kismet's posted logic isn't that convincing, but he's basically right. You don't have to look at the FG%... Just look at the two players; would you rather have Duhon taking a shot or Hinrich at any given time in the game? Obviously Hinrich.
> 
> If FG% were the factor, then why wouldn't teams go under picks when guarding both Duhon and Hinrich?


I would definitely rather have Hinrich take shots.

But I posted not so much to refute Kismet as to point out how I can't dismiss Duhon's shortcomings because "we won" like I can for Kirk.


----------



## spongyfungy

It'll be up soon. I got distracted counting the passes in OT. Now I'm distracted with Oprah. The subject : swingers. :uhoh: The highlights are very Lebron heavy. 
_________

Skiles notes that AD stretches 10 times a day so that he can play lots of minutes. cancer? nope. Vince was incorrect.


----------



## superdave

Sorry if this was mentioned before but... Gordon sets a career high in assists with 8.

I find it pretty encouraging when Kirk and Gordon combine for 15 assists on the same night. A taste of things to come I hope!!


----------



## DaBullz

superdave said:


> Sorry if this was mentioned before but... Gordon sets a career high in assists with 8.
> 
> I find it pretty encouraging when Kirk and Gordon combine for 15 assists on only 5 turnovers. A taste of things to come I hope!!


It was pointed out (led the team in assists with 8). 

It was quickly pointed out that he led the team in TOs, too. One more than LeBron had.


----------



## kukoc4ever

On the way home from where I was watching the game Funk compared the Gordon to Chandler pass to the Jordan to Wennington pass in the 55 point game.

I don't think it was that big.... but it was a sweet pass.... gotta love it.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

DaBullz said:


> It was pointed out (led the team in assists with 8).
> 
> It was quickly pointed out that he led the team in TOs, too. One more than LeBron had.


Magic always had a gang of turns

as long as they are aggresive TOs, and not moronic, and you are making good plays other wise by moving the ball, its fine


----------



## superdave

DaBullz said:


> It was pointed out (led the team in assists with 8).
> 
> It was quickly pointed out that he led the team in TOs, too. One more than LeBron had.


Haha.. I guess that was expected. Always someone to burst the bubble. I'm fine with the turnovers. Well not exactly happy, but you gotta give leeway to him since he's a rookie. If he's still making boneheaded plays in year 3, well then you have to worry.

Gordon remains our best one on one player who can consistently break down his defender off the dribble (with ease in most cases). That has the makings of a good, if not great guard provided he develops his game. What a talent we have with Ben.


----------



## remlover

Well i finally got done watching the game. I had a night class and watched the game from the start. Great all-around performance again by this team. 

When Lebron nailed that game-tying 3 i was screaming "NOOOOOOOOO!!" ala Ron Santo @ 11:50pm. Another thing that upset me about the game going to OT was that i only had my ReplayTV scheduled to record until 10pm. Well i only saw the first 2 mins of OT, but by the way they were playing in OT i knew they would come through. 

I just love this team.


----------



## mizenkay

spongyfungy said:


> It'll be up soon. I got distracted counting the passes in OT. Now I'm distracted with Oprah. The subject : swingers. :uhoh: The highlights are very Lebron heavy.



speaking of _swingers_, did you guys catch johnny red kerr at the scorers table with the sassy red button down and gold chain action.

sizzlin' 

:dpepper:


----------



## ScottMay

remlover said:


> When Lebron nailed that game-tying 3 i was screaming "NOOOOOOOOO!!" ala Ron Santo @ 11:50pm.


Skiles and Co. coached just about a perfect game in this one, except at the one point where it could have cost them the game. They should have subbed in Luol for Ben. Even though it was well behind the line, that was a real clean look for LeBron. 

I think they made the right move by not fouling before a three attempt, though. That stuff gets real, real tricky, and with some of the non-calls on LeBron's travels tonight, they could have been burned with some absurd continuation call or some-such.


----------



## qwerty

The Krakken said:


> Chris Duhon just needs to concentrate on shooting this summer. I remember when he was at duke, especially in his first 2 year, he was a killer from behind the arc, consistently hitting BIG shot after BIG shot whle duke plowed their way to 2 straight final fours and 1 national title......


He may have made big shots but overall his three point percentage blew. his freshman year at duke was his best at 34%.


----------



## dkg1

mizenkay said:


> speaking of _swingers_, did you guys catch johnny red kerr at the scorers table with the sassy red button down and gold chain action.
> 
> sizzlin'
> 
> :dpepper:


was there slobber rolling off his chin?


----------



## lister333

still waiting for the highlights!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

Bulls-Cavs highlights 17 megs 2:29 min  

Please don't download until 1 AM CST. That's 15 minutes until I post this message. If you try to download it now, you will get an error. Don't complain about it because you know why you're getting an error.


----------



## lister333

thanx spongy!!!!


----------



## theanimal23

Ok, back from doing Hw. 

This is the second game I've seen all year, other than the Sixers game on ESPN and the highlights from Spongy.

My Observations:

Our defense is amazing. It's great to see how our D picks up as the game goes on. We play as a team, and not a superstar w/several people just watching (kinda like the Cavs, but they will get better). I think Curry's presense was missed on the offensive end, but we did a decent job. Without Eddy, I saw that we tired to feed O in the post for a few good looks. Otherwise we didn't have much of a post up game. 

Our D was amazing in OT, and I was quite impressed. Noce and Tyson did a great job rebounding. My two favorite plays of the game were Gordon finding Tyson at the end of the 4th. Also, where Antonio came from the weak side to block Gooden. That was one hell of a play.

My Observations of each player:

Noce: Good Rebounder. I like his toughness and how he did not back down from Bron. I don't feel that we should run the offense through him, like we did in the beginning of the game. However I like him as a key role player.

Othella: I like how he does that one move --> Catches the ball on the block, tries the lil pump fake after waving his hands (to try to draw the foul), or shoots the J. He is a solid guy, and we have to resign him. 

Antonio: What can I say? I liked his leadership and his rebounding, D, and points that he provides. It's not something anyone looking at the box sheet would be impressed with, but he is key.

Tyson: Great job rebounding. Varejao gave him a lil problems on the boards at first, but he did fine. I loved how he hit some very key FTs. I now know why people mention his hands being a little bit of a problem. I also liked the one play in the 4th or OT (don't remember), where he received the pass from Kirk and drove to the hoop for the layup. It's good to see more of that.

Chris: Didn't play an outstanding game, but I can see what people like about him. One game won't do me justice to critque him. 

Pargo: I like him. He isn't great, but can contribute. I hope we resign him. He can score, and is a decent point guard.

Gordon: ROY and 6th Man, Nuff Said.

Kirk: I was impressed by his shooting. He didn't play much, other than the beginning and the 4th/OT. But he kept things cool for us, and played like a PG at the end. Was good to see him back, and not limping around. With all the Kirk trade talk, I mean i'm on the fence. But I'm happy we got guys like this who are good, and do help this team. I wouldn't trade him for no reason. It's working for us so far, lets just stick with it. 

Deng: Glue guy. Was hurt, so didn't play as much. But a good Defender (I remember one play in the post w/Bron, his long arms made the shot very difficult for Bron). Good IQ, and is a great pick. Good Job Pax.

I don't know if I'm missing anyone else. It was an emotional and fun game. I can't wait till the playoffs. I missed watching Eddy. I wanted to see how the Bulls would have owned the Cavs at full strength.

Any idea of when Eddy might play? Hopefully vs Miami. I hope he is doing better. 

This team needs to be kept together. Everyone is so young, and everyone has a special talent about them. We just need to tinker w/the lineup, and we'll be fine. The defense will carry this team, and working hard in the offseason will bring everyone's offensive game and conditioning up to par.

O Yeah, its like 2am, so sorry for the grammar mistakes. I'm tired.


----------



## Deng101

no one really knows when EC will be back it can be for awhile or it can even be as early as our next game all we can do is wish him our best.


----------



## dkg1

I watched the game with some friends in a bar last night so I couldn't hear the announcers. What did the TNT guys have to say about the Bulls after the big win?

A couple of player observations. It seemed like Kirk played a lot more under control last night. His shot selection seemed much better than it has in the month. Maybe some time watching the team from the bench helped this out?

Tyson was a man possessed! Helluva game!

We need to improve our free throw shooting. All of those misses will catch up to us come playoff time.


Speaking of free throw shooting, 'Bron looked awful at the line. Is it just me or does he do a lot of complaining during a game? During time outs he always seems to be jawing at an official or yelling at a coach. I thought our team did a really nice job containing Bron. He got his points but shot an awful percentage.

Can you guys believe the didn't go in to Z more often? I believe he made 6 of the 8 shots he took.


----------



## madox

At the beginning of Sportscenter today when they run through the top headlines instead of saying "Bulls go for their 8th in a row vs. Cleveland" they say something like "LeBron shows Chicago what another #23 can do."

ESPN sinks lower and lower everyday. 

I actually really hate LeBron and it's mostly because of ESPN. His overall play was unremarkable in every way except for one inconsequential buzzer beater that resulted in a complete and thorough head-stomping in OT and largescale humiliation on a national scale such that has rarely before been witnessed. 

Forget the fact that the Bulls extended their NBA-best 8 game winning streak (like those jock sniffers in Bristol weren't drooling like DrunkCujo when Miami had its little win streak). Forget about that.

You da man LeBron! Booya! Go Boy!


----------



## Wynn

madox said:


> At the beginning of Sportscenter today when they run through the top headlines instead of saying "Bulls go for their 8th in a row vs. Cleveland" they say something like "LeBron shows Chicago what *another* #23 can do."


Just another #23, won't ever be THE #23. Got pretty much outplayed by #7 last night, too. I guess LeBron showed us! He can lose as well as the best of them...


----------



## The Krakken

ScottMay said:


> Skiles and Co. coached just about a perfect game in this one, except at the one point where it could have cost them the game. They should have subbed in Luol for Ben. Even though it was well behind the line, that was a real clean look for LeBron.


Actually, it wasn't bens fault that Lebron was so open. Hinrich was the man that was supposed to cover him, and he was just WIPED COMPLETELY away by a Great screen. Ben did the heady thing in just following Lebron out there to cover him. He wasn't even Ben's assignment.


----------



## The Krakken

madox said:


> At the beginning of Sportscenter today when they run through the top headlines instead of saying "Bulls go for their 8th in a row vs. Cleveland" they say something like "LeBron shows Chicago what another #23 can do."
> 
> ESPN sinks lower and lower everyday.
> 
> I actually really hate LeBron and it's mostly because of ESPN. His overall play was unremarkable in every way except for one inconsequential buzzer beater that resulted in a complete and thorough head-stomping in OT and largescale humiliation on a national scale such that has rarely before been witnessed.
> 
> Forget the fact that the Bulls extended their NBA-best 8 game winning streak (like those jock sniffers in Bristol weren't drooling like DrunkCujo when Miami had its little win streak). Forget about that.
> 
> You da man LeBron! Booya! Go Boy!


Yeah, my irritation continued to mount with each passing moment. I watched ESPN, and ESPNNEWS and they basically made it into a lebron fest. Nevermind that his FG percentage stunk it up, that he had Multople TO's in crucial periods of the game, and that his shot selection in OT was god aweful. Nevermind that Ben Gordon Completely owned Cleveland for much of this game. Nevermind that Kirk Hinrich played well and under much more control in his COMEBACK GAME. Never mind that Tyson chandler Dominated on the defensive end, and AD and Othella were awesome in the paint.


Just nevermind...... :curse:


----------



## such sweet thunder

madox said:


> At the beginning of Sportscenter today when they run through the top headlines instead of saying "Bulls go for their 8th in a row vs. Cleveland" they say something like "LeBron shows Chicago what another #23 can do."
> 
> ESPN sinks lower and lower everyday.
> 
> I actually really hate LeBron and it's mostly because of ESPN. His overall play was unremarkable in every way except for one inconsequential buzzer beater that resulted in a complete and thorough head-stomping in OT and largescale humiliation on a national scale such that has rarely before been witnessed.
> 
> Forget the fact that the Bulls extended their NBA-best 8 game winning streak (like those jock sniffers in Bristol weren't drooling like DrunkCujo when Miami had its little win streak). Forget about that.
> 
> You da man LeBron! Booya! Go Boy!


 Maddox, I completly agree:

Ever since the mouse bought ESPN we've seen a steady decline in their coverage. They lead off with the Bulls this morning, but half of their highlights consisted of a comparison of Michael's "shot heard around the world" and Lebron's three at the end of regulation. . . never mind the fact, that the two shots looked nothing alike, Jordan's was in the playoffs, and resulted in a win??? I mean, Jordan's shot was a turning point in his career. Can anyone seriously believe that Lebron's bucket is going to change anything? Talk about trying your hardest to create a lame story. I too am finding myself harboring a growing distaste for James, and its all rooted in the constant stream of hype coming from espen. 

This is part of a larger problem. The other two big headlines for the day [and last year and a half] were Clarett, and Bonds/steroids. Ug. It's like the network has given up all sembelence of sports journalism, has lost its humor edge, and is now just rehashing on a daily basis what some suit thinks "the people want." 

End rant.


----------



## mizenkay

some props from the DIME guys!

_Ridiculous showcase of two young NBA teams last night. Just when we thought the Bulls had taken care of the Cavs, Cleveland made a last-minute 8 point comeback and tied the game up with 25 seconds left. But the fourth is Ben Gordon time and Gordon made his best play of the year, and for a change it was on a pass. With nobody expecting the dish, Gordon drew everyone in, pulled up for a j, and passed it to Tyson Chandler under the basket for an and one. 2 seconds left. Ball game right? Wrong. In bounds pass goes to LeBron, who pulls up with a deeeeeep fall away three that went sky high and hit nothing but net. OT. Crazy. *The Bulls just don’t stop though. Scott Skiles style, Chicago hustles and plays great scrappy defense. Instead of being deflated after the James three the Bulls came out and whipped the Cavs in OT. We’re not kidding when we say this, until that game-tying three, Andres Nocioni had LeBron’s number last night. Yes, Nocioni.* Someone please email in and verify what we’re saying ... 





.... We’re out like ever thinking of firing Skiles._



http://www.dimemag.com/smack.asp


----------



## mizenkay

_some comments from the TNT crew from last night:_




*Barkley on rookies Ben Gordon (Chicago Bulls), Emeka Okafor (Charlotte Bobcats) and the Rookie of the Year Award:** "Emeka Okafor is handicapped because he doesn't play with a good team.* If he played on a good team and averaged a double-double, that would be phenomenal.* Ben Gordon has a huge advantage because he plays on a good team with a ton of really good players.* I would go either way.* It's a tough call."

*Kenny Smith on Chicago Bulls guard Ben Gordon, a strong Rookie of the Year candidate:** "Ben Gordon is a dual award winner this year.* He's definitely the Sixth Man of the Year.* There is nobody who is coming off of the bench that is doing what he does.* His last four or five games is pushing him over the top."

*Collins on the difference between the Bulls/Cavs style of play:** "The Bulls defense creates their offense.* Cleveland's offense creates their defense...and when they play poor offensively, it leads to poor transition defense."

*Collins on the toughness of Chicago forward Andres Nocioni:* "I saw him this summer in Athens.* You spell the word toughness, his picture is next to it in the dictionary.* This young guy is so tough."

*Collins on Chicago guard Kirk Hinrich:** "They love this guy around here.* They call him Captain Kirk.* He's really the heart and soul of this team."

*Harlan on Nocioni:** "He moves like a car out of control" 
* 
*Collins on Chicago Bulls general manager John Paxson:** "Michael Jordan always loved playing with John Paxson.* He could trust John Paxson, and Paxson had toughness...those are the guys Michael liked to be with."

*Collins on Chicago Bulls guard Ben Gordon:** "He's got such a mature game for a young player: the tear drops, the floaters, the shot's over bigger players, the cross-overs...when it's fourth quarter, it's Ben Gordon time."




http://www.sportsfeatures.com/PressPoint/show.php?id=20894


----------



## kukoc4ever

such sweet thunder said:


> Maddox, I completly agree:
> 
> This is part of a larger problem. The other two big headlines for the day [and last year and a half] were Clarett, and Bonds/steroids. Ug. It's like the network has given up all sembelence of sports journalism, has lost its humor edge, and is now just rehashing on a daily basis what some suit thinks "the people want."
> 
> End rant.


I can't even watch ESPN anymore. Grew up watching the morning edition several times every day (ok, i was hung over in my dorm room... but who's counting that).

Its just a marketing vehicle right now... and more like an AM talk radio station than a sports journalism organization.

Where are the Craig Kilborns, the Olbermans? ESPN used to be quirky and fun. Now its just yelling and screaming.

The marketers are running the asylum... and the poop is piling up around our ears.

That's why the opinions from the "mainstream" national media are so pointless to care about. Most are just reading... and most just are looking to ride whatever is hot.


----------

